

Linsanity on Zaarly - A 263% spike in Knicks Tickets Requests... - DannySauter
http://blog.zaarly.com/corporate/2012/a-look-at-linsanity-on-zaarly/

======
AznHisoka
wow, his domain name is worth that much? How could it worth that much? If
b-ball player's domains were worth a lot, the squatter for kobebryant.com
would've sold it by now.

~~~
DannySauter
Crazy, but true! See -->
[http://www.chinapost.com.tw/taiwan/arts-&-leisure/2012/0...](http://www.chinapost.com.tw/taiwan/arts-&-leisure/2012/02/21/332252/Jeremy-
Lin.htm)

